# LOST: Single Shot Iver Johnson 410 by Davis Ranch in ND



## Captain_Mo20 (Mar 2, 2005)

A couple years ago a Iver Johnson 410 was lost by Davis Ranch. I am wondering if anyone has any info on the gun. The gun may have been left leaning up against a fence by the Highway. Just wondering if anyone picked it up not knowing whose it is.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Captain


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

a kid might find the gun and god only knoes what the kid or kids might do


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Now that sounds like some of that stupid radical liberal crap. You might want to double check your values!

:******:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Was this gun involved with a crime?


----------



## ClassicGun (Mar 6, 2006)

ammoman said:


> a kid might find the gun and god only knoes what the kid or kids might do


What is with your comments! They are worse than mine.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> Was this gun involved with a crime?


What the hell? The man lost his gun and he wants it back. Get off his case.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

PM sent. Case dismissed.


----------

